# Escambia River 03/15/15 Kitty Search



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Kaitlyn just went to some local creeks and caught some bait fer tonight! Anyone else hitting Escambia tonight? Bout to eat a bite and head west!!!! Stay tuned!:whistling: Give me a chance to see how bright the led bar on the front of my sled really is!!!!:shifty:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Jason.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Should be right for them, good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Here kitty kitty!! Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Out here.....river is a bit high. Got 2 on the bottom and one on a bobber drifting fer a gar or what ever..... Bugs are horrible!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Then take a shower. It is Sunday after all 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

You flathead fishing Jason? Or channel?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> You flathead fishing Jason? Or channel?


Any of em that would bite brother! 

Did not catch anything except trees! Underestimated my weights I needed, I reckon I need to think like I'm gulf fishing in the currents. It was basically a feeling out process, I learned I need to bring more rope to tie off with, and a smaller cooler! Was hitting nice holes and marking what I though were fish but probably need to hit the troller on high instead of running the motor where I needed to tie off. Other then that my boat ran good, the led light bar on front was great, didn't see 1 gator which was odd! Only had 1 boat come near us while we were there (just north of Quinteette). I'll be back!:thumbsup:


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

don't feel bad bud, was out there Sunday nite and it sucked,never liked fishing in muddy water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

simpleman said:


> don't feel bad bud, was out there Sunday nite and it sucked,never liked fishing in muddy water.


Yeah Chris, it was about 2 foot higher then normal at quintette.....i might have to try 12-14 Oz sinkers next time!!!!


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

that might work but you go broke in a hurry. Next time you get the bug to hit the river give me a shout might get you a flathead or two.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I haven't lost a weight in over a year..


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Tip my hat to you sir if you have not lost one lead in a year. I swear there more tree stumps and log in Escambia than water.oh and Im on it now the log jam is still here.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> I haven't lost a weight in over a year..


Lol, I've lost about 4,356....but sinced I switch mainly to braided line my losses have went down.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Lol, I've lost about 4,356....but sinced I switch mainly to braided line my losses have went down.


Ifin I did that I may start a tree harvest business!!! Tie that joker to a cleat and pull her up!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Everybody who fishes with me on guides sees the trick to never lose weights again. Even a few right here on this forum has been with me..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

simpleman said:


> Tip my hat to you sir if you have not lost one lead in a year. I swear there more tree stumps and log in Escambia than water.*oh and Im on it now the log jam is still here*.[/
> 
> Any Fish?


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

no cat just a pretty nite on the river. Hit every spot I could think of tryin to get bait with no luck. So I'm using the shiner I got for a back up plan and gar keep taking them. Hope my luck get better just saw my first gator of the year so if he looking for food maybe a big cat will to.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Rule #1 in my rule book of catfishing. Never go to the river without bait. Depending on the river to fill the livewell in my experience has not been so lucrative


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Shiner's are useless to me. I think in all my time on the water i've caught maybe 3 flats on them. Maybe i'm just doing it wrong or something, but pass me a bream and I'll go to work!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Shiner's are useless to me. I think in all my time on the water i've caught maybe 3 flats on them. Maybe i'm just doing it wrong or something, but pass me a bream and I'll go to work![/
> 
> My best night on the Apalachicola River was on shinners. We landed 33 flatheads between two of use on Rod n Reel


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Well the way I see I'd rather have shiner than nothing. I have got a few flats on shiner my 1st and second both were in the 5# range on the same spot. The bad thing is you have to down size your hook and I dont much like to do that fishing with my torsa and big rods.


----------

